# Current ice conditions



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Anyone know what the ice situation is on DL? I was hoping to try to get a boat into the 6 mile area tomorrow (Thurs). Is it off that much yet, or still just the bridges??

Thanks, 
[email protected]


----------

